# Druckertinte ist echt schweineteuer



## John_Shaft (18. Mai 2020)

Da wir in letzter Zeit wesentlich mehr als so sonst drucken, merke ich nun, wie teuer eigentlich die ganze Sache mit den Druckertinten ist. Wir kommt ihr denn mit den Kosten klar? Sorry, aber das zu bezahlen bin ich nicht bereit und kann halt ohne Gedrucktes auskommen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Deshalb gibt es Laserdrucker.

Da es meistens nur Text / Formulare sind, reicht da auch ein robuster S/W-Laser.


----------



## Slezer (18. Mai 2020)

Ja schon teuer aber muss halt sein. Ich musste mir zu den Tinten noch Papier + Drucker kaufen weil ich nichts hatte


----------



## GxGamer (18. Mai 2020)

Keine originalen Patronen nehmen.
Wenn Drittanbieter noch tüfteln müssen um die Codes/Verschlüsselungen der Chips auszulesen oder Patronen anders formen müssen um Patente nicht zu verletzen und dann TROTZDEM bei ähnlicher (oder sogar besserer) Qualität noch weit günstiger sind, sollte man merken wie die großen Marken einen abzocken.

Bei Druckern sollte einfach mal von den Herstellern umgedacht werden. Drucker zum tatsächlichen Preis verkaufen anstelle das Geld über Tinte reinzuholen.

Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHX6tHdQGiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(YouTube)


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2020)

Epson macht das mit den Ecotank-Druckern so. Diese Modelle kosten zwar in der Anschaffung mehr, aber dafür kostet die Tinte fast nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Druckerpatronen sind mit die größte Verarsche in der ganzen IT-Branche - und das sogar bekanntermaßen.

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei vertretbare Optionen:
1.) Weitestgehend auf drucken und damit auch auf einen Drucker komplett zu verzichten. Wenn hier und da doch mal ne Seite her muss das über einen netten Arbeitgeber erledigen (das ist meine Strategie - ich besitze seit Ewigkeiten keinen Drucker mehr und die 10 Seiten im Jahr die ich drucken muss mache ich auffer Arbeit an dem riesenteil von Laserdrucker mit, das fällt unter den zehntausenden Seiten nicht auf).
2.) Wenn man wirklich drucken muss einen guten Laserdrucker kaufen. Der kostet zwar einmalig ein paar Hundert Euro aber das wars dann auch. Keine Abzocke bei Tonerkartuschen (wobei man da auch aufpassen muss, die Laserdrucker für unter 200e fangen schon mit den gleichen Spielchen an - 150€ der Drucker aber 100€ die Ersatzkartusche und man braucht ja 4 Stück...) und das Ding druckt qualitativ und quantitativ Welten besser als ein Tintenstrahler.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Und da wie gesagt oft das meiste Text ist, reicht da dann halt ein S/W-Laser und die paar Farbseiten kann man dann mal auf Arbeit, in der Bibliothek/Uni oder bei Bekannten bzw. Notfalls im Copy-Shop ausdrucken.


----------



## fotoman (18. Mai 2020)

John_Shaft schrieb:


> Da wir in letzter Zeit wesentlich mehr als so sonst drucken, merke ich nun, wie teuer eigentlich die ganze Sache mit den Druckertinten ist. Wir kommt ihr denn mit den Kosten klar? Sorry, aber das zu bezahlen bin ich nicht bereit und kann halt ohne Gedrucktes auskommen.


Wenn ich nach mind. 7 Jahren mal neuen Toner für meinen Farb-Laser kaufen muss, stellt sich allenfalls die Frage ob es günstiger ist, den Drucker wegzuwerfen und zum ähnlichen Preis ein neues Gerät zu kaufen.

Alternativ kann man auch bei Tintenstrahlern beim Kauf nicht auf den Gerätepreis sondern auf den Tintenpreis achten und damit bei hohem Druckaufkommen gesamthaft günstiger sein.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 2.) Wenn man wirklich drucken muss einen  guten Laserdrucker kaufen. Der kostet zwar einmalig ein paar Hundert  Euro aber das wars dann auch.


Klar, ein MuFu Laser wiegt kaum etwas, braucht keine Stellfläche und hat auch keine Emissionen.



Incredible  Alk schrieb:


> die Laserdrucker für unter 200e fangen schon mit den  gleichen Spielchen an


Damit sind sie schon seit 10 Jahrne dran, und das nicht nur bei HP.  Die Frage ist halt, ob Fremdtoner vernünftig nutzbar ist. 



Incredible  Alk schrieb:


> und das Ding druckt qualitativ und quantitativ Welten  besser als ein Tintenstrahler.


Aber nur, wenn Du ausschließlich  s/w druckst. Dann kosten die Toner auch fast nichts, selbst bei günsigen  Druckern.

"paar Farbseiten" ist gut, gerade aktuell hängt das stark vom Arbeitgeber und dem Job ab. Wenn Du da im Homeoffice einen Unterschriften-Workflow mit Ausdruck+Scan erledigen darfst, dann ist Farbdruck zwingend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Klar, ein MuFu Laser wiegt kaum etwas, braucht keine Stellfläche und hat auch keine Emissionen.



Ganz ehrlich - entweder ich brauche einen vernünftigen Drucker (dann habe ich auch ne stabile Stellfläche dafür und wenn mich Emissionen stören auchn Filter vorm Ventilator) oder ich brauche ihn halt nicht.

Immer dieses lamentieren von Größen und Gewicht und Feinstaub und Lärm und was weiß ich alles. Das sind alles Dinge die man in den Griff bekommen kann wenn man es nur will. Wenn diese Dinge ausschlaggebend dafür sind keinen Drucker zu kaufen dann hat man ihn nie wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Wenn man einen schwarzen Stift verwendet, ist das auch egal, ob man das in Farbe oder SW druckt. 
Zumal das doch für den Druck egal ist, der Scanner kann normalerweise immer Farbe. 

Ansonsten einfach die Unterschrift alleine einscannen und manuell am Ende in die PDF einfügen. Zumindest der FoxitReader kann das. 
Spart viele unnötig gedruckte Seiten.


----------



## theoturtle (18. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> . Wenn Du da im Homeoffice einen Unterschriften-Workflow mit Ausdruck+Scan erledigen darfst, dann ist Farbdruck zwingend.



Dann darf Arbeitgeber auch das entsprechende Material zur Verfügung stellen. Was denn wenn ich das daheim einfach garnicht kann, weil kein Drucker vorhanden? Soll ich mir dann selbst einen kaufen oder was ? Also mein Arbeitgeber würde da selbstverständlich das Material stellen. Oder die Kosten wenn ich es mit privaten Gerätschaften mache übernehmen. So gehört sich das auch.

Für mich ist ein Farbdrucker ein Luxus den ich mir nicht (mehr) leiste, seit mein alter Epson Stylus C64 endgültig die Grätsche gemacht hat. Damals wurden aber auch noch DVD's und CD's kopiert und Videos gesammelt, kovertiert und auf DVD gebrannt. Alles unnötig heutzutage. Der Epson war gut / günstig (wenn Patronen nicht original) und liess sich auch gut reinigen. Hat über 10 Jahre durchgehalten. 

Für meinen Heimgebrauch mit 6 köpfiger Familie (Home Schooling/ Home Office / Malvorlagen) reicht ein einfacher Laserdrucker S/W (Brother) vollkommen aus. Farbdruck wird in der Regel nur für Fotos relevant, die lässt man am besten woanders drucken. Der Toner ist sogar original "relativ" günstig wenn man denn will, wir geben definitiv deutlich mehr für Papier aus als für den Toner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> sollte man merken wie die großen Marken einen abzocken.


Niemand wird "abgezockt", es gibt eine transparente und erkennbare Preispolitik. Drucker werden hoch subventioniert auf den Markt geschmissen, Tinte ist teuer. Das ist durchaus ein soziales Konzept, weil sich jeder einen Drucker leisten kann. Und so teuer ist die Tinte auch nicht, geht es um die wenigen üblichen Drucksachen im Haus. Bei hohen Auflagen geht man zum Copyshop, zur Druckerei oder kauft einen Laserdrucker.

Abzocke ist etwas ganz anderes. Dieses inflationär genutzte Wort trifft es hier nicht. Die Farbpatronen meines guten alten HP 500C habe ich mit Isopropanol und Füllertinte  befüllt. Das ging wunderbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Abzocke ist etwas ganz anderes. Dieses inflationär genutzte Wort trifft es hier nicht. Die Farbpatronen meines guten alten HP 500C habe ich mit Isopropanol und Füllertinte  befüllt. Das ging wunderbar.


Die Preise an sich nicht oder zumindest kann man da diskutieren - aber das ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Es war schon vor Jahren bei meinem letzten Drucker (auch HP) so, dass er nicht mehr drucken wollte wil die Patronen "abgelaufen" seien. Internetverbindung kappen, BIOS-Zeit ein Jahr zurückdrehen und schon druckte er wieer wunderbar. DAS ist Abzocke. Ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es war schon vor Jahren bei meinem letzten Drucker (auch HP) so, dass er nicht mehr drucken wollte wil die Patronen "abgelaufen" seien. Internetverbindung kappen, BIOS-Zeit ein Jahr zurückdrehen und schon druckte er wieer wunderbar. DAS ist Abzocke. Ohne wenn und aber.


Nein, das sind offiziell "Qualitätsansprüche". Das ist halt an der Grenze, geht aber in die Richtung von dynamischen Inspektionsintervallen bei Autos. Auch dort gibt es immer dieser den Versuch, dem Fahrer einige male ein weiterdrücken zu erlauben und dann das Auto stillzulegen. Ist das ein Sicherheitsaspekt? Wohl kaum, das ist eine ... tja, was ist es?

Solange z.B. auf Patronen steht, dass sie eine Lizenz für maximal ein Jahr drucken oder bis zum Aufgebrauch der Patronen reichen, ist das ok. Steht es nicht drauf, ist es ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz. Prinzipiell, wenn komminiziert, ist das machbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, das sind offiziell "Qualitätsansprüche".


Klar, man kanns ja offiziell schlecht "Bauernfängerei" nennen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Warum sollte eine Patrone nicht mehr drucken, wenn noch Tinte drin ist. Das wäre nicht nur Betrug sondern auch eine riesige Umweltsauerrei.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemand wird "abgezockt", es gibt eine transparente und erkennbare Preispolitik.




Wenn es so transparent ist, nenne mir bitte die Herstellungskosten eines Multicolor Packs das je nach Hersteller/Modell zwischen 60 und 80€ kostet.

Im Video wurde ja gesagt: 23 Cent. Da ich dies nicht auf Wahrheit prüfen kann, habe ich ein anderes Argument herangezogen: Dritthersteller haben einen extra Aufwand indem sie Patente und Verschlüsselungen umgehen müssen, dennoch sind sie günstiger. Der Tintenpreis ist einfach Abzocke. Sollen die Drucker halt teurer werden, ich pflege meine und die halten seit Jahren. Ein Originalpack kostet mich 58€, die Alternativen (mit mehr Inhalt btw) unter 20€.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Wobei zumindest die alten Laser ewig halten können. Der von meinem Vater ist 25 Jahre alt. Drucken ist da auch so lange möglich, bis wirklich keine Farbe mehr auf dem Blatt ist.

Beim Multifunktionsgerät ist vor einiger Zeit kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie der Scanner ausgestiegen und macht bunte Streifen beim Kopieren und Scannen. Zumindest ein Zeit lang konnte man den Scanner zur Mitarbeit bewegen, indem das Ding direkt davor ein paar Minuten vom Strom getrennt wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim Multifunktionsgerät ist vor einiger Zeit kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie der Scanner ausgestiegen und macht bunte Streifen beim Kopieren und Scannen.



Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich den Spruch gelesen oder gehört habe aber ich fands sehr treffend bzgl dieser ganzen Durckergeschichten:
"Die Menschheit ist in den 60ern zum Mond geflogen aber kann bis heute keine Drucker bauen die dauerhaft funktionieren wie sie sollen."

...das schlimme ist: Es stimmt.


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, das sind offiziell "Qualitätsansprüche". Das ist halt an der Grenze, geht aber in die Richtung von dynamischen Inspektionsintervallen bei Autos. Auch dort gibt es immer dieser den Versuch, dem Fahrer einige male ein weiterdrücken zu erlauben und dann das Auto stillzulegen. Ist das ein Sicherheitsaspekt? Wohl kaum, das ist eine ... tja, was ist es?


Bei den Autos, die ich bislang fuhr, musste ich gar nichts "weiterdrücken". Die meldeten sich, wenn die Inspektion fällig war. Das piept dann einmal beim Start und maximal leuchtet noch ne Lampe. Von selbst stillgelegt hat sich davon aber nie eins. Von welchen Modellen sprichst Du?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Patrone nicht mehr drucken, wenn noch Tinte drin ist. Das wäre nicht nur Betrug sondern auch eine riesige Umweltsauerrei.


Das ist bei HP z. B.  ganz "normal": Instant Ink: HP sperrt Druckerpatrone bei Kuendigung von Tintenabo - Golem.de

Aber von dem Laden kaufe ich eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn es so transparent ist, nenne mir bitte die Herstellungskosten eines Multicolor Packs das je nach Hersteller/Modell zwischen 60 und 80€ kostet..


Was interessiert das? Marktpreise sind Marktpreise. Es gibt genug Konkurrenz und alle leben ähnliche Finanzierungsmodell für den Endkunden.Dumping bei dem Druckern, Gewinne mit den Verbrauchsmitteln. Billig ist das für Menschen, die wenig verbrauchen, teuer für Menschen, die mittelviel verbrauchen- Nutzt nam den Drucker viel, nimmt man gewerbliche Laserdrucker.  Für Firmenkunden sieht das ganz anders aus. Wobei die meisten Geräte leihen und Festpreise für Seiten bekommen.

Die Preise stehen dran, wie lange die Patronen halten, weiß man vorher, in jedem besseren Testbericht stehen die Kosten für eine Seite Druck. Das ist transparent. Und bitte glaube nicht diesen Dummschwätzern in Videos. Es kann gut sein, dass eine Patrone mehr 23 Cent kostet. Was hat das mit den Gesdamtkosten für Entwicklung und Maschinen, Software und Wartung zu tun? Teuer wird es nicht sein, aber der Markt gibt es her. Was kostet es denn ein Produkt, das in China für 23 Cent hergestellt wird, nach Europa zu schiffen, hier zwischen zu lagern und im Einzelverkauf in Geschäften zu verkaufen? 24 Cent, 2,-.€ oder 5,-€? 

Mein erster Drucker hatte mich damals 500,-DM gekostet. Dafür waren die Patronen pro Druck viel billiger als heute und nachfüllbar. Heute kaufte ich mir einen Drucker für 69,-€. Da sind mir doch die Druckerpatronen völlig egal, bei den zehn Seiten pro Monat, die ich privat drucke.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Die Menschheit ist in den 60ern zum Mond  geflogen aber kann bis heute keine Drucker bauen die dauerhaft  funktionieren wie sie sollen."


Was möchstest Du denn für einen Drucker bezahlen? Die Voyagersonden funktionieren heute noch und senden aus der Gegend jenseits des Sonnensystems. Die waren etwas teuere als 69,-€.

Nur mal zum Vergleich. Das Tool vom Bauer zum Köpfen kostete mich für einen einfachen Aluklotz mit ein paar Schrauben 25,-€. Ein kompletter Drucker geht ab 39-€, los. Da stecken hunderte Bauteile drin. Was erwarten die Menschen für den Preis?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was möchstes Du denn für einen Drucker bezahlen? Die Voyagersonden funktionieren heute noch und senden aus der Gegend jenseits des Sonnensystems. Die waren etwas teuere als 69,-€.



Wenn ich mir anschaue, dass die Profidinger die wie auf der Arbeit benutzen (mannsgroße Drucker die mehrere 10.000 Seiten pro Woche rausballern und sicherlich auch eben diese Zehntausende Euros kosten) ständig irgendnen Furz querstechen haben (Druckqualität nicht ok, Rollen verschlissen, Papierstaus, Patronen nicht in Ordnung, Einzug schief, die Liste ist endlos) scheints nicht nur ne Preisfrage zu sein.

Da hat auch der Verkäufer kein Interesse dran da da ein Wartungsvertrag dabei ist wo jedes Mal wenn irgendwas nicht geht wies soll ein Mensch von denen innerhalb von 24h anrücken muss ums gradezubiegen. Und ein Mal jeden Monat ist der gefühlt mindestens da... das kann sich ja eigentlich nur rechnen wenn die Herstellungskosten der Geräte gegen Null geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue, dass die Profidinger die wie auf der Arbeit benutzen


Das ist in der Regel ein Wartungs- und Handhabungsproblem. Schau Dir alleine an, wie Papier eingelegt wird. Und dann kauft man wieder beim billigsten Pappenheimer, der an der Scheniedemaschine spart und kein sauber geschnettenes und getrenntes Papier liefert. Ich schlage jedes Papierstapel vorher einmal auf, dann läuft das. Reinigen muss man die Rollen der Papierführung aber auch. In Druckmaschinenen macht man das auch gutem Grunde regelmäßig, weil Papierstaub ziemlich störend ist. Das Firmenrechner gereinigt werdne, erlebt man selten. Dann schickt mal wieder irgendwer irgendwelche Dokumente in irgend einem Format und der Drucker steht. Ist das Schuld der Hersteller? Schwierig....

Ich rege mich über die Dinge vermutlich genauso auf wie Du. In der Regel sind es aber Kollegen, die mich aufregen. Da hat man einem Papierstau beim Druck und was machen die Profis? Den nächsten Drucker nehmen, irgendwer macht das dann schon heile. Und dann kommen Leute wie Du und ich, und warten mal eben schnell drei Drucker.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Also den alten HP Laser musste mein Vater nie wirklich reinigen und Papiereinzug funktioniert auch problemlos.

Mein Brother SW-Laser läuft nun auch seit 2013. Nach 3 Jahren war der Startertoner leer, günstigen XL besorgt und der druckt immer noch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist in der Regel ein Wartungs- und Handhabungsproblem. Schau Dir alleine an, wie Papier eingelegt wird. Und dann kauft man wieder beim billigsten Pappenheimer, der an der Scheniedemaschine spart und kein sauber geschnettenes und getrenntes Papier liefert. Ich schlage jedes Papierstapel vorher einmal auf, dann läuft das. Reinigen muss man die Rollen der Papierführung aber auch. In Druckmaschinenen macht man das auch gutem Grunde regelmäßig, weil Papierstaub ziemlich störend ist. Das Firmenrechner gereinigt werdne, erlebt man selten. Dann schickt mal wieder irgendwer irgendwelche Dokumente in irgend einem Format und der Drucker steht. Ist das Schuld der Hersteller? Schwierig....



Diesmal nicht.
Das mag in vielen wenn nicht den meisten Fällen so sein da haste sicher Recht. Aber bei unserem nicht.
Hintergrund ist: Das ist ein Gerät zum Drucken von Zeugnispapieren unserer Produkte. Konformitätserklärungen, Abnahmeprüfberichte, der ganze offizielle Klimbim. Der Drucker wird nur von einer Handvoll Leuten genutzt die sehr genau wissen was sie da tun und das Papier sind sehr hochwertige (und auch dickere sowie stellenweise mit Wasserzeichen versehene) Bögen. Also der Drucker kann sich wirklich nicht beschweren. Zugegeben liegt die Messlatte da auch sehr hoch - wenn da ein minimaler leicht gelber Punkt irgendwo auftaucht wo er nicht hingehört schmeißt der Prüfingenieur im QM das Zeugnis raus. Unter anderem deswegen ist häufig ein Mitarbeiter von Ricoh da der alles mögliche neu kalibriert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Also den alten HP musste mein Vater nie wirklich  reinigen und Papiereinzug funktioniert auch problemlos.


Aus Einzelfällen soll man ja keine Regeln ableiten aber zugegeben mein altehrwürdiger Deskjet 710C hat auch ewig quasi wartungsfrei gehalten.


----------



## fotoman (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen schwarzen Stift verwendet, ist das  auch egal, ob man das in Farbe oder SW druckt.


Nur dass man  dann gegen die Vorschriften verstößt (außer, man nutzt das Papieroriginal  weiter), was im regulierten Umfeld keinen Spaß macht.

Genauso wie der Kunstgriff mit manuellen herumbasten am PDF nicht zulässig ist.  Wenn ich bei einem solchen Dokument digital unterschreibe, dass der Scan  dem Papieroriginal entspricht, wäre das mit einem editierten PDF  schlicht Betrug. Da zahle ich lieber (geschätzt) 7 Cent anstatt 4 Cent  für den Ausdruck mit farbiger Unterschrift, bleibe zu Hause und behalte  meinen Job.

Alternativ fahre ich mit dem Auto in die Firma (ÖPNV  soll gemieden werden, wenn irgendwie möglich, aber die Fahrt kostet ja im Vergleich zum Ausdruck nichts). Ich nutze jedenfalls  lieber gelegentlch meinen privaten Drucker und die zur Verfügung gestellten  digitalen Workflows und überlasse das Werk den  Kollegen, die dort zwangsweise anwesend sein müssen. 



theoturtle schrieb:


> Dann darf Arbeitgeber auch das entsprechende  Material zur Verfügung stellen. Was denn wenn ich das daheim einfach  garnicht kann, weil kein Drucker vorhanden?


Dann muss man halt in  die Firma fahren, um den Papierworkflow dort durchzuführen. Selbiges gilt für Kollegen ohne Scanner oder dienstliches Smartphone, die halt keine Möglichkeit zum Scannen haben. Das ganze ist ein Angebot der Firma, um uns die Arbeit zu erleichtern, aber kein Zwang.

Ich nutze auch freiwillig meinen privaten 27" Monitor im Homeoffice  anstatt mir vom Arbeitgeber einen 24" FullHD Monitor mit nach Hause zu  nehmen (was dann auch noch meinen Strom sparen würde). Es muss halt jeder selber entscheiden, wie viel er bereit ist, aus  eigener Tasche draufzulegmn oder was er mit seinem Arbeitgeber  verhandelt.

CDs oder DVDs brenne ich immer noch, und genau dafür  steht auch der Laser hier. Irgendwie muss ich die Begleitschreiben  drucken und hatte auch schon vor Corona keine Lust, die privaten  Sachen in der Firma zu drucken.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand einen Antrag an die Schulbehörde zur Übernahme der erhöhten Druckkosten auf Grund von HomeSchooling gestellt?



theoturtle schrieb:


> Farbdruck wird in der Regel nur für Fotos  relevant, die lässt man am besten woanders drucken.


Genau dafür  wurde mein Farblaser damals angeschaff. Die Qualität reicht mir vollkommen, der Ausdruck kostet nicht viel mehr wie eine billige Ausbelichtung und das ganze geht  schneller. Will man wirklich gute und reproduzierbare Qualität, dann ist die Ausbelichtung erheblich teurer.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immer dieses lamentieren von Größen und Gewicht und Feinstaub und Lärm und was weiß ich alles. Das sind alles Dinge die man in den Griff bekommen kann wenn man es nur will. Wenn diese Dinge ausschlaggebend dafür sind keinen Drucker zu kaufen dann hat man ihn nie wirklich gebraucht.


Nicht für keinen Drukcer, aber es spricht für mich gegen ein 30kg Officemodell, das mir nur die Spedition liefern könnte. Sonst druckt ein vernünftiger Tintentrahldrucker günstiger wie ein Laser.

Ich habe den Laser nicht, damit ich im Monat tausende Seiten drucken kann, sondern genauso umgekehrt, damit ich auch nach Monoate ohne Druck die Kiste einfach anschalte und schon die erste (und sehr oft einzige) Seite nutzen kann.


----------



## pedi (18. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei den Autos, die ich bislang fuhr, musste ich gar nichts "weiterdrücken". Die meldeten sich, wenn die Inspektion fällig war. Das piept dann einmal beim Start und maximal leuchtet noch ne Lampe. Von selbst stillgelegt hat sich davon aber nie eins. Von welchen Modellen sprichst Du?
> 
> 
> Das ist bei HP z. B.  ganz "normal": Instant Ink: HP sperrt Druckerpatrone bei Kuendigung von Tintenabo - Golem.de
> ...


wenn du sky z.b. kündigst, kannst du auch nichts mehr sehen, und der receiver bleibt skyeigentum.
was also macht HP so verkehrt?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Habe seitdem ich auf Laser umgestiegen  bin auch meine Ruhe und die Toner halten sehr lange aus.
Mit den Startertoner in Schwarz bin ich etwas über ein Jahr ausgekommen und mit den drei Farbe fast sogar 2 Jahre.

Wir drucken hier zwar nicht so viel wie ein Büro, aber drei Rechner sind bei uns darüber angeschlossen.
Innerhalb von 3-4 Jahren seit ich diesen Farbleserdrucker habe habe ich nur 1x Farbtoner ausgetauscht und 2x den schwarzen Toner.
Wobei den schwarzen nur austauschen musste da ich ein Fehlbild drin hatte und den Toner ausschließen musste.

Zeigt der Toner mal das er fast leer ist kenne ich ein Trick wie ich die Toner zurück setzen kann und kann mindestens noch 800 Seiten weiter drucken.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mit dem HP PageWide Pro 477dw-MFP den wir im Büro haben sehr zufrieden.
Patronen halten etwa solange wie beim alten Laserdrucker.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich habe den Laser nicht, damit ich im Monat tausende Seiten drucken kann, sondern genauso umgekehrt, damit ich auch nach Monoate ohne Druck die Kiste einfach anschalte und schon die erste (und sehr oft einzige) Seite nutzen kann.



Das ist ein echter Punkt. Damit hab ich mich auch immer rumgeärgert mit den Tintenstrahlern. Da musste alle 2 Wochen ne Seite drucken sonst sind die wieder im Eimer. 
Komischerweise aber auch erst in der modernen Zeit - der oben genannte 710C hatte auch mal 3 Monate Pause ab und zu - war gar kein problem, die erste Seite danach sah top aus. Heute kommt da gar nix mehr weil alles zugetrocknet ist. Keine Ahnung was die früher besser gemacht haben oder ums böse zu sagen was sie heute ggf. absichtlich schlechter machen.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> wenn du sky z.b. kündigst, kannst du auch nichts mehr sehen, und der receiver bleibt skyeigentum.
> was also macht HP so verkehrt?


Über das Abo-Modell kann ja auch jeder denken was er möchte. Für manche Nutzer ist das vielleicht sogar ein gutes Modell. Ich möchte allerdings keinen Drucker zu Hause rumstehen haben, der eine Internetverbindung zum Drucken braucht und man mir voll funktionsfähige Patronen einfach stilllegen kann. Abo hin oder her. Dasselbe kann Dir ja auch ohne Abo passieren, wenn HP danach ist.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Mein letzten Tintenstrahldrucker musste ich auch entsorgen weil ich die Druckerdüsen nicht mehr frei bekommen habe. Dieses Problem habe ich seitdem ich auf Laser umgestiegen bin nicht mehr und hätte ich mir ein Drücker gekauft wo sich die Düsen auf den Patronen befinden wären die Patronen wieder sehr teuer ausgefallen.


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2020)

Wir sind nach einer Allergie von Laser auf Epson Eco Tank umgestiegen. Die Tinte kostet fast nichts und der Drucker ist jetzt auch nicht so immens teurer gewesen. Ja, die Druckqualität ist ein bisschen schlechter als beim alten Laser, aber normal blinde sehen das eh nicht.


----------



## tandel (19. Mai 2020)

Die Eco-Tanks sind auf jeden Fall interessant, kommen aber fast zu spät, denn man muss ja immer weniger drucken.

Ich fülle seit den 90ern nach. Anfangs war das relativ teuer und umständlich, mit meinem aktuellen Pixma TS6050 und Fill-In Patronen (durchsichtig mit Gummistöpsel) ist das so einfach wie ein Patronenwechsel oder Eco-Tank.
Für 500ml Tinte (je 100ml für jede Farbe) zahle ich 20€ und bei aktuellem Druckvolumen werde ich wohl kaum noch ein Set in den nächsten Jahren benötigen.

Die Tinte ist nicht so lichtstabil und farbecht wie die originale Tinte, aber die Zeiten in denen ich Fotos oder z.B. DVDs gedruckt habe, sind lange vorbei.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Habe das mit solchen Tanks früher auch gemacht, das nachfüllen war auch in diesem Sinn schnell und gut erledigt. Nur sind dann irgendwann die Düsen meines Epson Drucker so stark verstopft das ich sie nicht mehr richtig frei bekommen habe. Seitdem ich jetzt den Laserdrucker habe, habe ich auch ruhe und muss nicht ständig Patronen nachfüllen.


----------



## tandel (19. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur sind dann irgendwann die Düsen meines Epson Drucker so stark verstopft das ich sie nicht mehr richtig frei bekommen habe. Seitdem ich jetzt den Laserdrucker habe, habe ich auch ruhe und muss nicht ständig Patronen nachfüllen.



Ich bin Canon treu geblieben, die hielten meist über Jahre. Aber irgendwann ist natürlich jeder Druckkopf durch und wie gut die Tinte ist, weiß man auch nicht. Die Zeiten von sehr guter Drittherstellertinte (Inktec, Jettec, Sudhaus) für jede Modellreihe und die der Tintentankstellen sind auch eher vorbei.

Laser ist auch ne gute Alternative, insbesondere wenn man nur S/W druckt. Farblaser sind da schon deutlich teurer und auch anfälliger aufgrund der höheren Komplexität. Papiereinzug, Trommel, Belichtungseinheit gehen bei Lasern auch mal kaputt.
Ich mag meinen TS6050 Tintenstrahler, weil er so schön kompakt ist und auch kopieren kann. Mal schnell ne Farbkopie oder einen Scan direkt aufs Handy ist schon praktisch.  Ein Farblaser-Multigerät ist schon deutlich größer und kostet wohl auch mehr als 100€


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Mit Canon und HP hatte ich immer Patronen wo der  Kopf sich auf der Patrone mit drauf befand. Die konnte ich auch immer nachfüllen und das gute daran war das wenn doch mal ein Druckerkopf verstopft war ich einfach eine neue Patrone einsetzen konnte.

Für mein Brother Farbleserdurcker habe ich vor etwa 3 Jahren 350 Euro bezahlt. 
Der hat natürlich etwas mehr als ein Tintenstrahl Drucker gekostet.

Fotos lasse ich mir ausdrucken, denn da kommt man nicht an die Qualität eines Tintenstahldrucker dran.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur dass man  dann gegen die Vorschriften verstößt (außer, man nutzt das Papieroriginal  weiter), was im regulierten Umfeld keinen Spaß macht.
> 
> Genauso wie der Kunstgriff mit manuellen herumbasten am PDF nicht zulässig ist.  Wenn ich bei einem solchen Dokument digital unterschreibe, dass der Scan  dem Papieroriginal entspricht, wäre das mit einem editierten PDF  schlicht Betrug.



Was sollte daran Betrug sein??

Eine Urkundenfälschung liegt nur vor, wenn du da eine fremde Unterschrift einfügst.


Übrigens:
In vielen Behörden/Ämtern ist digitales Unterschreiben mittlerweile üblich. Da legt einem keiner mehr das Formular vor, sondern es gibt ein Display mit Eingabestift und die Unterschrift landet dann an der passenden Stelle im Dokument. 
Wobei ich das etwas krakeliger finde, als mit echtem Stift und Papier.


----------



## tandel (19. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Canon und HP hatte ich immer Patronen wo der  Kopf sich auf der Patrone mit drauf befand. Die konnte ich auch immer nachfüllen und das gute daran war das wenn doch mal ein Druckerkopf verstopft war ich einfach eine neue Patrone einsetzen konnte.



Was Vor- und Nachteile hatte. Vorteil war die Austauschbarkeit im Falle eines Defekts. Nachteil war, dass die Druckköpfe nicht auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt und somit nicht oft nachfüllbar waren. Die Kosten für einen neuen Kopf waren auch nicht gerade ohne und zusammen mit den kleinen undurchsichtigen Tintenkammern und dem Aufwand, da ranzukommen, hat sich das eigentlich nicht gelohnt. 

Die Druckköpfe der Canon Geräte mit getrennten Tanks gab es früher auch nachzukaufen, allerdings nicht selten zum gleichen Preis wie der Drucker selbst. 
Die ganze Nachfüllerei hat seltsame Blüten getrieben von Aufsägen, abwiegen, über Stunden volltropfen lassen, zukleben inkl. Vakuum erzeugen, Chips umkleben, Resetter und nicht zu letzt die Tintentankstellen, Ladengeschäfte mit Personal um ein paar Mal am Tag 10ml Tinte in einen Plastiktank zu füllen, der Wahnsinn.
Darum will heute auch niemand mehr was davon wissen, verständlich 

Ich habe 25€ für die durchsichtigen Fill-In Patronen mit Gummistöpsel und Autoreset-Chip bezahlt und 20€ für die Tinte. Da geht die Befüllung schnell und sauber, aber selbst das muss man in Zeiten von Eco-Tank-Drucker Angeboten bei den Discountern überdenken.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (19. Mai 2020)

Bis vor einem Jahr erging es mir auch nicht anders.  Ich habe immer viel gedruckt, aber langsam fiel mir auf, wie ich von den Druckerherstellern einfach abgezockt wurde. Einfach unverschämt und unethisch diese Preispolitik!! Nach nur ein wenig Stöbern im Internet sah ich jedoch, dass alles weitaus günstiger geht. Du kannst entweder Tinten von Drittherstellern oder Nachfülltinten kaufen, wobei das Letztere sogar noch günstiger ist.  Es gibt so viele Anbieter im Internet, wo du bestellen kannst, z.B. ich bestelle meistens bei  tintencenter.com 

Du kannst auch einen Preisvergleich machen und entsprechend bestellen. Einen großen Preisunterschied zwischen den Anbietern ist mir jedoch bisher nicht aufgefallen und deshalb bestelle ich immer, ohne groß im Netz zu stöbern. Schließlich ist Zeit auch ein kostbares Gut für mich.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (3. August 2020)

Hallo!

Wie hattest du dich eigentlich entschieden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2020)

John_Shaft schrieb:


> ... Wir kommt ihr denn mit den Kosten klar? ....


Ich bin mit den Kosten völlig versöhnt, weil die Drucker so billig sind. Wenn ich sehe, was man heute für 40,-€ bekommt und wenn ich das mit meinem ersten Drucker für über 500,-DM vor 25 Jahren vergleiche, spielen die Patronenkosten für den Hausgebrauch überhaupt keine Rolle, so man nicht stetig seine Bilder ausdruckt. Für die paar privaten Brief, mal eine Wegbeschreibung, Einladungen etc. ist das alles egal. Auch Masterarbeiten halten sich von den Kosten in Grenzen, wenn man sie etliche male ausdruckt. Ansonsten halt Kopieshop, Unidrucker oder beim Arbeitgeber, wenn es hohe Auflagen sind. Und wenn man dauerhat viel macht, nimmt man halt einen Laserdrucker. Der ist dann wieder teuer, aber das Drucken ist billig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2020)

Nur noch Laser! Wobei ich auch häufiger mal wissenschaftliche oder politische Paper, Protokolle etc. ausdrucke und alle ein bis zwei Monate mal 1200 - 2000 Blatt Großaufträge fällig sind (doppelseitig bedruckt). Ich zahle etwa 30€ für 3rd Party Toner (schwarz), der für etwa 5000 DinA4-Textseiten reicht. Wenn ich dann noch die Papierkosten grob dazu rechne, komme ich auf etwa 1,2 Cent pro Seite.


----------

